# Looking for a double rex in NY!



## ElizabethAP (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been searching, and searching, and searching and still haven't found one! 

I'm currently the proud owner of 3 female rats that are all between 7-8 months old. They have a huge cage in which they are extremely spoiled and well taken care of. 

I recently moved, gave their cage a good cleaning and realized it seemed a little empty and they could use a new friend or two. 

I did research on hairless and double rex rats, and I'd love to give one a home.. but one problem. I cannot find one within 2 hours of me and I absolutely cannot drive 2 hours. 

I could always get one shipped to me, but again that is very expensive and I can't be spending that much on a rat when I have these girls to spoil! 

If anyone knows of any breeders, or anyone who happens to have accidental babies that are double rex or similar, I would love to give them a good home. I will happily pay a reasonable adoption fee for a female or maybe even two!

I live in Watkins Glen, NY and frequently travel to Elmira, NY which is very close to the edge of PA. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know!

I've been lurking this forum for quite a long time, and signed up just to ask this question!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you searched the Philly area?


----------



## ElizabethAP (Apr 18, 2012)

That's about 5 hours from me 

But I happened to find one, who happens to be a rescue by a friend of mine. I'm getting her this weekend. Thanks!


----------

